# Red-crowned toadlet distribution?



## hornet (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wondering where the red-crowned toadlet is found, in paticular, how far north do they get


----------



## hornet (Mar 22, 2008)

from what i read they are only found in the sydney reigon, that correct?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah dude,only in sandstone areas with in about 160km radius of sydney


----------



## hornet (Mar 22, 2008)

hmmmm, well what is one doing about 600km north of that location?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 22, 2008)

you found one? are you sure of what it is?

yea they are listd as only living in sandstone habitats with in about 160km

i just rechecked a refrence book and that is what it said,

i will look in another book aswell hang on


----------



## hornet (Mar 22, 2008)

yea all i read says its only found in those habitats down there but i found one up here, its actually more like 800-900km north of syd but i'm going to email the pics to a guy at a uni and see what he says


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 22, 2008)

yea other refrence books i have give the same distribution

and heres a map of red crowned toadlet distribution 








there is a RED BACKED TOADLET aswell _Psuedophyrne coriacea_


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 22, 2008)

post a pic


----------



## hornet (Mar 22, 2008)

no, nothing like the red-backed toadlet, its blue-grey with orange triangle on its head with the streak on the tail bone with a few red spots on the back. Belly marking match the red crowned toadlet, marbled black and white. I'll get a pic up in a min.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 22, 2008)

Check out Pseudophryne major, looks similar


----------



## hornet (Mar 22, 2008)

its different to major, it only has the triangle of color on its head and black and white marlbling on the belly like with covacevichae not yellow like with major


----------



## Australis (Mar 22, 2008)

Colour and pattern might not be the greatest
method to ID a species of frog Hornet...


----------



## hornet (Mar 22, 2008)

i'm just going off what various websites and books say, can be distinguised from other similar species by its color and patterns


----------



## Macca (Mar 22, 2008)

If you can get a photo up hornet that would be great. Preferrably one of its back and one of its belly? Also, what habitat and microhabitat did you find it in?


----------



## -Peter (Mar 23, 2008)

contact QLD Museum.


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 23, 2008)

The red crowned toadlet is Psuedophyrne australis. It might also be the bibrons toadlet.


----------



## Australis (Mar 23, 2008)

Hows that photo coming along Whornet?


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm keen to see a range extension of 1000kms too... Wheres the pics?

-H


----------



## mattmc (Mar 23, 2008)

pics.....or i didnt happen....i highly doubt it is, and if it is some kid prob picked it up and dropped it off there with his parents on there round australia trip....


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 23, 2008)

mattmc said:


> pics.....or i didnt happen....i highly doubt it is, and if it is some kid prob picked it up and dropped it off there with his parents on there round australia trip....


 
I have seen the pics.....and yes, it looks like the red-crowned toadlet (slight variance), prob. an undescribed species given the distance. Quite amazing!! I'm sure Hornet will contact Tyler.....he should be up-to-date.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 23, 2008)

What?? arn't we good enough for the pics  or is it "Top Secret"


----------



## hornet (Mar 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> What?? arn't we good enough for the pics  or is it "Top Secret"



no just been having issues with photobucket and couldnt resize pics, anyway got it sorted so here they are.










Should have a reply from tyler tomorrow.


----------



## hornet (Mar 23, 2008)

mattmc said:


> pics.....or i didnt happen....i highly doubt it is, and if it is some kid prob picked it up and dropped it off there with his parents on there round australia trip....



doubt it, was a good distance from any houses in a very out of the way area.


----------



## hornet (Mar 23, 2008)

any idea's?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 23, 2008)

get in contact with FATS and see what they reckon

see if theres anymore in the spot where you found that one


----------



## mattmc (Mar 24, 2008)

my bro thinks its def not psuedophryne australis but he cant remeber the name of what it is....mind you hes half asleep . contact FATS.... www.fats.org.au ..... and just for a double check.
cheers
matt


----------



## -Peter (Mar 24, 2008)

possibly variant of _P.major_ or new population of _P. covacevichae_


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2008)

It's P. major.


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 24, 2008)

JasonL said:


> It's P. major.


 

I think you are right - well done.


----------



## hornet (Mar 24, 2008)

cheers


----------



## hornet (Mar 25, 2008)

got an email from mike tyler, he said its certainly a red-crowned toadlet.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool great find,and out of its area.


----------



## Australis (Mar 25, 2008)

It is, it isnt, it is, it isnt.... i cant keep up..!


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 25, 2008)

It's a P. major.......

Perhaps he meant to say "It's certainly NOT a P. australis."


----------



## jack (Mar 25, 2008)

it is major, it has two "eyebrows" as opposed to a distinct monobrow behind the more vivid head of australis, also the australis i have caught (a long way south i admit) have a distinct blue on the legs and the four legs have a white/cream armband, not the yellow yours has...
well that my opinion anyway, its hard to argue with m.tyler


----------



## Macca (Mar 25, 2008)

It certainly appears to be P.major. Good find. Judging by the colour of your hands, you've spent a hard day herping.


----------



## hornet (Mar 25, 2008)

he did say it certainly is the red crowned toadlet. Discussing it further with him


----------



## tnarg (Mar 25, 2008)

It is certainly not a red crowned toadlet, it is Pseud. major. Look at my avatar that is a red crown. The frog in your pic lacks the white armpits (it has yellow like p. major does) and the red "crown" is not distinct enough from the rest of the body. Good find though, I would really like to see P. major.


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2008)

mike said its 100% red-crowned toadlet but i'm thinking he's using tha common name for another species as he said brisbane is in their natural range so possibly he does mean P. major


----------



## Australis (Mar 26, 2008)

You mean he didn't give you the Latin name?


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2008)

nah, all i asked was this a red crowed toadlet but her just replied with yes it is, hes away but should get back to me regarding latin name this weekend.


----------



## hornet (Apr 1, 2008)

ok all sorted, someone from nsw posted him a pic of a red-crowned toadlet on the same day and since he was away and doing a long distance id through his wife he was confused. He said its a Pseudophryne raveni


----------

